# January 17th Results - The Raceway - Cocoa, Fl



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

*The Raceway - Cocoa, Fl*

*CAR COUNT BACK UP


TERRY TAKES THREE OF FOUR*​ 
*COCOA, FL* - Thirty-four cars signed in for SPEC NASCAR, WOMP, VINTAGE and GTP. Thank you to all of you who showed up and participated, keeping theRaceway.biz a great place to spend a Saturday evening.

The program began with SPEC NASCAR, which will be raced each of the next two Saturdays to help us prepare for the MY SERIES event to be held at theRaceway.biz on February 7th. 

We had a full main mixed with both AMATEUR legal and EXPERIENCED cars. Please remind me next week to make a note of who is running which so it can be specified in the race report. (I'm doing it this week from memory)

This race stayed close through out. Matt Boman and Terry Tawney stayed within a lap or two the entire main. In the final segment, Matt had some mechanical problems, but nursed the car around to hold on to second overall. 

Matt also recorded best segment (26) and fast lap (4.281) Steve Bowman and Count Gibson had a similar race with their AMATEUR legal cars and finished on the same lap. Steve took the position and third overall. He and Count shared best segment (24 laps) with Kenny Holton getting fast lap (4.554) 

*TECHNICAL INFO*
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/FLA SPEC MOTOR/Parma Fusion
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/FLA SPEC MOTOR/Parma Taurus
Steve - Champion Turbo-Flex/FLA SPEC MOTOR/Parma Intrepid









We moved over to the Oval with the Womps. Once again, the largest class of the night with thirteen cars. I was reluctant to run it as a 13-segment round robin, but time constraints made it the best way to go. Jeff Gross started out at the top of the "Lap Average" board and stayed there for quite some time. While he was sitting out his four segments, several racers crept closer each segment. When he rotated back in with two segments to go he was fourth in laps averaged and had to run down (of all people) Terry Tawney to have any hope of a podium. He didn't have a great 7th segment, but he flew on blue and edged Terry by a lap for third. Richard Houston didn't have fast lap or a flashy segment, but ran steady to take a four lap win over Kenny Snodgrass. Kenny had best segment (39) with Terry Tawney turning fast lap (2.140) 

*TECHNICAL INFO*
Richard - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Parma Vette
Kenny - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Champion Dirt Modified
Jeff - Champion Thumper/Sealed Deathstar/Champion Vette









We moved back to the Hillclimb for GTP. This was the shakedown race for the new motor rules at theRaceway. 

We expanded the motor rules to allow the ProSlot 700-XX Super 16-D arms which were run by about half the field. This was a repeat of the SPEC NASCAR main as Terry and Matt finished on the same lap with Terry getting the win and Steve edging Count for the third spot. 

Matt had fast lap (3.679) and best segment (32). Terry, Matt and Count all ran the ProSlot 700 arm while Steve (and the rest of the field) used a Sealed SpeedFX Super 16-D. 

*TECHNICAL INFO*
Terry - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee
Matt - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX - ProSlot 700/Outisight Bentlee
Steve - JK Cheetah 11/SpeedFX Sealed Super 16-D/Outisight Bentlee 









We stayed on the Hillclimb for VINTAGE cars. This was, once again, an amazingly tight race with only three laps separating first from fourth at the finish. 

Steve Bowman, Terry Tawney, Kenny Holton and Count Gibson were in and out of the top three throughout the main. When the power went off, Terry edged Kenny Holton for the win. Three laps back (on the same lap) were Steve and Count. Steve, again, got Count by track position for the final podium spot. Terry had best segment (27) and Kenny turned fast lap (4.436)

*TECHNICAL INFO*
Terry - Champion Turbo-Flex Aluminum/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70
Kenny - JK X24/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70
Steve - JK X24/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70









Florida's MY SERIES returns to theRaceway.biz on February 7th. To help you prepare, we have added SPEC NASCAR to our Saturday night program. You can use the FLA tagged SPEC armature or any sealed 16-D motor (no Super 16-D's) for our races. The FLA tagged SPEC arm and a SpeedFX or Parma set-up must be used in the MY SERIES events. 

Also, we have expanded our GTP motor rules to allow the ProSlot 700-XX armature. This is for our weekly race program ONLY. No changes have been made to the MY SERIES motor rules.

HAPPENING THIS WEEK:

*THURSDAY* at theRaceway.biz, "TEST & TUNE" 5:00 - 9:00 pm. Race all three tracks all evening only $10

*SATURDAY *at theRaceway.biz, Regular weekly racing program beginning at 6:00 p.m. WOMPS/VINTAGE/GTP/BOX-12/SPEC NASCAR

Beginning January 17th, it will be "MY SERIES MONTH" at theRaceway.biz. Each week we will race SPEC NASCAR, GTP, and BOX/SPEC-12 as part of our Saturday night program.[/size]

DON'T FORGET THE REGULAR WEEKLY RACES AT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY! 

www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Go to www.theRaceway.biz and click on the FL SLOT RACING page to see a list of all Florida raceways, their weekly race programs and the Florida MY SERIES schedule 

Visit www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------

